# ندأ الي كل مسلم



## وطني (14 فبراير 2009)

الي احبائي المسلمون بل واخواتي في المسيح ولا تستغربوا من المحبه التي احبها لكم لانها محبه قويه تعلمنها من الانجيل 
المهم 
هل فكرت يوما في ان يكون المسيح مخلص ليك 
هل فكرت يوم في المسيحيه ان تكون ديناتك ولكن لا اعرف هذا 
هل فكرت يوما الفرق بين المسيحيه وغيرها من الاديان 
هل فكرت يوما ان تقراء الانجيل 
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدأ 
الي كل مسلم 
اقرأ الانجيل ولو بدافع الدراسه 
لأنه سيجذبك من اول اصحاح فيه لآنه كلام موحي به من الله 
وانا واثق من هذا  

اقراء الانجيل ولو مره واحه في حياتك ولا تصدق اي شيء يقال لك عليه اقرا


----------



## أَمَة (14 فبراير 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> الي احبائي المسلمون بل واخواتي في المسيح ولا تستغربوا من المحبه التي احبها لكم لانها محبه قويه تعلمنها من الانجيل
> المهم
> هل فكرت يوما في ان يكون المسيح مخلص ليك
> هل فكرت يوم في المسيحيه ان تكون ديناتك ولكن لا اعرف هذا
> ...


 

نداء مبارك يا ايهاب أرجو أن يسمعه أنقياء القلب والمتوضعون 
متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 طُوبَى لأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ.
 الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> لا اله الا الله
> 
> لا اله الا الله
> لا اله الا الله
> ...


 

لمن تشهدين لله أم لرسالة محمد؟
وهل يكمل إيمانك بالله لو قلت 

لا اله الا الله

فقط؟؟؟

​


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2009)

أمة قال:


> لمن تشهدين لله أم لرسالة محمد؟
> 
> وهل يكمل إيمانك بالله لو قلت ​
> لا اله الا الله​
> فقط؟؟؟​


 


*نعم أختي أمة*

*فالمغربية 11 *
*تشهد وتدافع عن من أحل لها الطلاق ثم الزواج ثم الطلاق ثم ..... لتشبع شهوتها *

*وتخاف من المسيحية لأنها تنهى عن الزنا وتأتي بالانسان طاهرًا مقدسًا أمام الله*

متى 5 : 28 
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ *كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ* إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ *لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا* فَقَدْ *زَنَى* بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. 

*قمة الطهارة في المسيحية*


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

عندما قمتي بقإتباسي ردي اقتبسيه بالكــــــــــــــــــاامل ..

*....................................*

*في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية ... الكلام يكون عن المسيحية فقط*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف ..... fredyyy*

وايماني كامل مكمولٌ لاني قلتها بقلب خاشع لا اختلال فيه ولا نقصان 

اختي
صعب عليك ان تفهمي ردي ..صعب جدا بل معقد 
اكتفي واقول لكم دينكم ولنا ديننا ..

وفي النهااية ..سوف نرى الفائزيــــــن


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخ fredyyy

قل ما تشاء انا على ديني ولن تزعزعني اي ذرة ولو كانت لا ترى الا بالعين المجردة

الاسلام ثم الاسلام ثم الاسلام

سبحان الله الاسلام نابع من السلام

لكم دينكم ولي ديني


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> وفي النهااية ..سوف نرى الفائزيــــــن


 

*ألم أقل لكِ *

*شاهدي قناة الحياة لتعرفي من الخاسر*

*وتتعلمي كيف تفوزين إدخلي هذا الرابط وتأكدي بنفسك من تتبعين من ُكتبك*

http://www.lifetv.tv/Live.asp


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2009)

*إثبتي لنفسك مدى شجاتك *

*وإدخلي على الرابط ولو لمرة واحدة *

http://www.lifetv.tv/Live.asp


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *ألم أقل لكِ *
> 
> *شاهدي قناة الحياة لتعرفي من الخاسر*
> 
> ...



صراحة لا اخفي عليكم احساسي ،، منذ ان دخلت المنتدى وانا احس بشي يجذبني نحو هذا الدين ..ولكنني خائفة ولا استطيع ان اتغلب على خوفــــــــــي ؟!
ولكن عندما ارى مشاركات بعض الاخون اتجاه الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام انفر من دينكم لاني الكلام كله سب وشتم حتى ولو كنا على دين المخلف يجب توعيتنا بطريقة حسن والمجادلة بالتى هي احسن  وليس السب والنعت بالفاظ بديئة ..​


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> صراحة لا اخفي عليكم احساسي ،، منذ ان دخلت المنتدى وانا احس بشي يجذبني نحو هذا الدين ..ولكنني خائفة ولا استطيع ان اتغلب على خوفــــــــــي ؟!​


 


*رااااااائع أختي *

*المسيح ُيزيل الخوف*

*كلام المسيح الطاهر يجذب كل نفس فهو يُريد أن يعطيكي حياة *

*ولا يطلب منكِ أفعال لا يطلب منكِ أن تكوني متدينة بل يريد أن تهربي من غضب الله *

*يريد أن يُطهرك من كل خطية ويجعلك مقدسة فيه*


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

ولكن هنالك العديد من الاسئلة حول دينكم ،، اريد اجابة عليها الا مادا توجهني اخي الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> ..... الكلام كله سب وشتم حتى ولو كنا على دين المخلف
> 
> يجب توعيتنا بطريقة حسن والمجادلة بالتى هي احسن وليس السب والنعت بالفاظ بديئة ..​​


​



*دعكِ من الشتيمة والسب *

*المسيح يحبك ومات لكي يعطيكي حياتة *

*الله يحبك ولذا أنتِ هنا في المنتدى لتسمعي دعوته للحياة ونوال رضاه المستمر *

*يريد أن يُغير قلبكِ ويزرع محبة الله فيكِ *

*أنظري ماذا يقول :*

لوقا 6 : 35 
بَلْ *أَحِبُّوا* أَعْدَاءَكُمْ *وَأَحْسِنُوا* *وَأَقْرِضُوا* وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ *فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ* عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ. 

بطرس الأولى 1 : 22 
*طَهِّرُوا* نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ *لِلْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ* الْعَدِيمَةِ الرِّيَاءِ، *فَأَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ* بَعْضاً مِنْ *قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ بِشِدَّةٍ*. 

بطرس الأولى 2 : 17 
*أَكْرِمُوا* الْجَمِيعَ. *أَحِبُّوا* الإِخْوَةَ. *خَافُوا* اللهَ. *أَكْرِمُوا* الْمَلِكَ. 

 
أفسس 5 : 25 
أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، *أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ* كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا


----------



## fredyyy (17 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> ولكن هنالك العديد من *الاسئلة* حول دينكم ،، اريد اجابة عليها الا مادا توجهني اخي الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


*الأسئلة هنا في هذا الرابط *

*إسئلي ونحن سنجاوبك بكل إحترام *

*معك fredyyy مشرف في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية *



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=12


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (17 فبراير 2009)

*..................................*

قرأت كتابكم الانجيل ومنذ اول كلمة فيه وجدته مشابهاً لما فيه القران
اخواني المسيحين 

اتركونا هكدا ،،
*..................................*

هل تعلمون لماذا سجلت في هذا المنتدى 
كنت ابحث عن موضوع عن الطفل ووجدت منتادكم 

*..................................*

اصابتني غيرة واقسم بالله انني بكيت لما رايته ..
هل تردون دليلا اكثر على قوة ايماني درفت الدموووع والله 
اني درفت الدموع لكلامكم 

*..................................*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*​


----------



## حارس العقيدة (17 فبراير 2009)

*..................................*
 [/quote]

احاول باذن الرحمن ان اجيب على الاسئلة المطروحة.


> *..................................*
> 
> *حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> ........ الذين يخافونه المسيحيون ويعتبرنه دلالة على الايمان ..​


 

*من قال لك يا شاطرة ان المسيحيين يخافون الصليب؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*يبدو أن جهلك بالمسيحية يفوق جهل الوليد بالكلام.........*
*لن أقول أكثر من هذا*
*لأنك مصرة علة عشق الجهل فوق المعرفة حتى ولو عن طريق الفضول*​ 
*ارثي لك من هم مثلك*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 فبراير 2009)

يوسف عمر محمد قال:


> *..................*
> 
> رغم ان ذلك عكس تعاليم الكنيسة
> 
> *..................*


 

*لا تعرفون عن المسيحية سوى ما تقرأونه من مقالات مشوهة أهدافها تجارية تكتبها الصحف التي تلهث وراء تسويقها *​


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (18 فبراير 2009)

صعب عليك ان تفهمي ما ارمى اليه ..عقلك لا يحتمل الحقيقة ..

لا يحتملها ايتها الامة اسم على غير مسمى امة الجهل امة الخراب امة جنهم ..

فانتي يا بنيتي لا تعلمين سوى الخوف الذي يخافه الطفل من تأديب امه لهأقصد هنا  {الضرب} 

لو لم تخافونه لا كسرتهم وما جعلتهم مصاحباً لكم في كل مكان ..بدلالة انه يحميكم ..حقا انه الجهل الحقيقي 
اذا كنتِ تظنين ان من هم على دين الاسلام جاهلون ..فانا احب هذا الجهل وأعشقه 
ولا اريد ان ارى نوركم ..اريد البقاء في غيهبِ الابدي وانا على ديني الاسلام

يكفي انك عارفة وعالمة يكفي^_* ..!!


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (18 فبراير 2009)

أمة قال:


> *لا تعرفون عن المسيحية سوى ما تقرأونه من مقالات مشوهة أهدافها تجارية تكتبها الصحف التي تلهث وراء تسويقها *​



نفس الشي بالنسبة لدين الاسلام ..

لماذا تصدقون ما ينشر عليه ،، من مواقع مسيحية ضالة طريقها ..

وما رايته من عضو والعياذ بالله منه،، اسمه كاشق الاسلام هل رايتم مدونته وكيف شوهت صورة الاسلام  وسكتم ان الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس ايتها الامة الجاهلة ..

يا سبحان الله  .. غلطة الشاطر بألف مع اني لا اعتبر ردك شطاااااااااااااارة


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (18 فبراير 2009)

يوسف عمر محمد قال:


> اين ردك على طلبى ايتها الاخت الصالحة مسلمة مغربية ارجوكى لاتتجاهلينى



اي طلب اخي ..لم يصلني شي ؟؟؟


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (18 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا أخي يوسف عمر محمد ...
انا متزوجة حديثاً ..

*.................................*

*هذا ليس قسم التعارف *

*يجب أن نحترم قوانين المنتدى*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (18 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> الاخ fredyyy
> 
> 
> 
> سبحان الله الاسلام نابع من السلام



ههههههههه

الاسلام نابع من الاستسلام 


المقولة الشهيرة: اسلم تسلم!!!


 :heat:


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

حارس العقيدة قال:


> *..................................*
> 
> احاول باذن الرحمن ان اجيب على الاسئلة المطروحة.


 




*في هذا القسم من حقك أن تسأل فقط ...... وليس لك أن ُتجيب *

*فمعتقداتك ليس لها مكان هنا ... أنت في منتدى الكنيسة *


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> *قرأت* كتابكم الانجيل ........ *اتركونا* هكدا ،،​






*جيد أنك قرأتي الإنجيل .... إذاً أنتِ ُشجاعة ونقدر شجاعتك*

*نحن نعرف جيدًا نهاية من لا يؤمن بالمسيح المُخلِّص من غضب الله *

*لذلك لا نستطيع أن نتركك هكذا فهذا الكلام إما يكون لبركتك ... أو يكون لدينونتك *





مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> هل تعلمون لماذا سجلت في هذا المنتدى
> كنت ابحث عن موضوع عن الطفل ووجدت منتادكم ​





*نعم أنتِ صادقة في هدفك وأنا أصدقك ... لكن الله كان له غرض آخر ... أن ُيخلصك من خطاياكِ ويُطهرك من آثامك *

*فيجب أن تحمدي الله لذلك *


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> اصابتني *غيرة* واقسم بالله انني بكيت لما رايته ..
> هل تردون دليلا اكثر على قوة ايماني درفت الدموووع والله
> اني درفت الدموع لكلامكم ​







*ُنقدر غيرتك وأنا لو في مكانك لكان لي نفس الشعور ( غيرة على معتقداتي )*

*هذا شعور إنساني لا أستطيع أن أنكره ... لكن إذا أراد الله شيئًا حسنًا لكِ هل ترفضي عطية الله لكِ ؟*

*أمور الله ُتناقش بهدوء وبخشوع كما ذكرتي في كلامك*

*ُأقدر مشاعرك وأحاسيسك ودموعك ... هذا يدل على إنكِ إنسانة متزنة عاقلة كاملة المشاعر *

*والله يريد أن يتعامل معك لأنه يحبك *

*مرحبًا بكل أسئلتك ... على شرط أن تكون موضوعية هادفة*


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره​_


----------



## ilyas (19 فبراير 2009)

تحة طيبة وبعد
اختي الفاضلة انا اود منك ان تقرائي معي سفر اللاويين الاصحاح الخامس عشر عدد 19 وما بعده لتعرفي مكانة المرأة في الكتاب المقدس ولا تنسي ان المسيح قال ما جئت لانقض الناموس بل لاتمم .واقرائي سفر العدد اصحاح 27 عدد 8 فستستنتجي قيمة ميراث المراة في المسيحية و الى اللقاء في مقتطفات جديدة
اخوك الياس الحائر جدا جدا


----------



## Hitler (20 فبراير 2009)

*.............................*

*لا للأسلاميات في هذا القسم *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*

*هنا تسأل فقط ونتظر الإجابة *


----------



## dylany (20 فبراير 2009)

انا  معاكي  يا عراقية للمسيح  كلامكي صحيح ولاكن لا عتب عليهم لأن دينهم كان هكذا


----------



## Hitler (20 فبراير 2009)

الم يعلمكم دينكم احترام الاديان السماوية ؟

احنا مب مهتمين 

ان الله غني عزيز

عندكم دين واحنا عندنا دين 

والله يهدي الجميع


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2009)

hitler قال:


> الم يعلمكم دينكم احترام الاديان السماوية ؟
> 
> احنا مب مهتمين
> 
> ...


 

*نحن نحترم الجميع *

*هذا ردًا على سؤالك ... لكن ما علاقة هذا بموضوعنا*


----------



## الرب حصني (28 فبراير 2009)

ساميل قال:


> وهناك من المسلمين من حذرنى من الشباب ولكنى قلت لهم ان ديننا يكفل لنا حرية الاطلاع على افكار
> 
> ومعتقدات الغير فقالوا لى نخاف عليك ان تفتن فقلت لهم* الفكرة الهشه* ليس لها مجال الى العقل




بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين

سلام المسيح للجميع 

لاحظ الكلمة للى معلم عليها لحضرتك بالاحمر ؟؟

بتقول ان افكار الانجيل هاشة؟؟ 

وبعدين بتثبت من الانجيل صدق دينك؟

اية التناقض دة ؟؟؟

للد*رجة دى بتضحك على نفسك ؟؟



ساميل قال:



			ووجدت فى اخر الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتى التى قمت بتفسيرها على ضوء الواقع والتوراه


أنقر للتوسيع...


ياترى اية هو الواقع للى انت فسرت بية الاية دى ؟؟

وياريت تقولى تفسريك دة من مرجع اية من مراجع المسيحية ؟؟؟

ولا اى واحد يجى يفسر

سلام المسيح معك ومع الجميع *


----------



## الرب حصني (28 فبراير 2009)

ساميل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اولاً احب ان اشكرك على تعليقك الراقى وبعد
> 
> ...


 
سلام المسيح

بجد تستاهل تحية على اسلوبك الكحترم يااستاذ ساميل

لكن ماهو الادلة التى جعلتك تحدد ان هذا الجزء من الانجيل محرف وانا هذا الجزء غير محرف ؟؟

وماهى الكتب التى رجعت اليها فى تفسيرك لايات ؟؟ اترضى ان افسر دينك على هواى؟؟ 

لا ياصديقى تفسير الاديان يحتاج الى عقلانية وادلة من مفسريين كل ديانة 

انا انتظر منك ردا على 

1-الادلة التى جعلتك تحدد ان هذا الجزء من الانجيل محرف وانا هذا الجزء غير محرف ؟؟

2-وماهى مراجعك المسيحية فى التفسير السابق ذكرة 

ومرة تانية باشكرك على احترامك 

سلام المسيح معكم ومعى ومع الجميع


----------



## الرب حصني (28 فبراير 2009)

ساميل قال:


> من الواضح ان الاخ فريدى
> 
> لا يترك مجالاً لحرية التعبير ويحذف ما يراه انا لم احكى الا قصتى وتجربتى بصدق واستجابه للنداء فأنا اوضح
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح

لو سمحت خلينا فى الموضوع بعد اذنك 

جاوب على اسئلتى 


1-الادلة التى جعلتك تحدد ان هذا الجزء من الانجيل محرف وانا هذا الجزء غير محرف فى وجهة نظرك ؟؟

2-وماهى مراجعك المسيحية فى التفسير السابق ذكرة 

ان لم تجاوبنى على الاسئلة السابقة وبطريقة واضحة  سوف اعتبرك عاجز عن الاجابة 

ومجرد مجادل 


لاسف انا متاكد انك لم تملك دليل واحد على صدق حرف فى كلامك (مع احترامى لشخصك )
*

*
اليك اسماء وتواريخ مخطوطات يرجع بعضها الى القرن الثانى الميلادى وتم مقارنتها بالانجيل الذى 

بين ايدينا و مطابقة معة ولا يوجد اختلاف *


*مخطوطات جون رايلاند(RYLAND) ( 130 م )

في مكتبة مانشستر بإنجلترا وهى أقدم المخطوطات ، وقد وجدت في مصر .هي مقتطفات من إنجيل يوحنا ، مع أن المعروف أن هذا الإنجيل كتب في أسيا الصغرى . وهى تؤكد أن الإنجيل كتب حوالى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى.

. مخطوطات تشسترى بيتى (CHESTER BEATTY PAPYRI ) ( 200 م )

موجودة في متحف بيتى في دبلن ، وجزء منها في جامعة ميتشجان .. وهى من ورق البردى ، وتحتوى ثلاثة منها على معظم العهد الجديد . وهى أقرب المخطوطات إلى النص الأصلى من جهة تاريخية.

بردية بُدمر ( BODMER ) ( 150 - 200 م )

موجودة بمكتبة بدمر وتحوى معظم إنجيل يوحنا ، وهى أهم مخطوطة بعد مخطوطات تشستر بيتى ، وكثيرون من العلماء يرجعون تاريخها إلى منتصف القرن الثانى ، إن لم يكن إلى النصف الأول منه

النسخة الفاتيكانية ( CODEX VATICNUS ) (325 -350 م )

موجودة في مكتبة الفاتيكان وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً ، وهى من أثمن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس باليونانية.

النسخة السينائية ( CODEX SINAITICUS ) ( 350 م )

موجودة في المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11)كما تحوى أكثر من نصف العهد القديم . وقد عثر عليها تشندروف في سلة للمهملات في دير جبل سيناء عام 1844 م ، وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م وإشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بمائة ألف جنيه يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م

النسخة الإسكندرانية ( CODEX ALEXANDRINUS ) ( 400 م )

بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها من المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً

وهذه المخطوطات القديمة وغيرها تظهر :

(أ) أن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس أكثر جداً من مخطوطات أى كتاب قديم آخر

(ب) أن تاريخ المخطوطات الموجودة قريب من تاريخ كتابة النص الأصلى ، إذا قارنا ذلك بأى مخطوطة أخرى لأى كتاب قديم.[بحاجة لمصدر]

ويقول العلامة ف ز هورت الذى قضى 28 سنة في دراسة نصوص العهد الجديد : " إن الكثرة من مخطوطات العهد الجديد والتى يعود الكثير منها إلى العصور الأولى التى تكاد تتصل بتاريخ كتابة النص الأصلى ، تجعل نص العهد الجديد يقف فريداً بين كل الكتابات الكلاسيكية القديمة ، ولا تدانيه في ذلك أى كتابات أخرى "

مخطوطات العهد القديم وحده

يرجع تاريخ أقدم جزء مخطوطة للعهد القديم إلى القرن الأول الميلادي أو ربما القرن الثاني ، وهي جزء من مخطوطة مطكتوبة على ورق البردى تُعرف باسم " بردية ناش " وتشمل الوصايا العشر كما نجدها في الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التثنية ، وكذلك : " اسمع يا إسرائيل ... " ( سفر التثنية ، الإصحاح السادس ، والآيات من 4 – 6 ، وهي التي بمثابة إقرار إيمان شعب الله القديم . كما عثر أيضاً على أجزاء كثيرة من العهد القديم ، والتي يعود بعضها إلى القرن الخامس الميلادي التي اكتشفت في مجمع اليهود بحي مصر القديمة بالقاهرة . على أن أهم المخطوطات ذات الشأن التي كانت بين أيدينا قبل اكتشاف مخطوطات البحر الميت عام 1947 هي ما يلي 
- مجلد القاهرة Cairo Codex الذي كان في معبد موسى الدرعى لليهود القرائين بالعباسية بالقاهرة ويشمل كتابات الأنبياء وتاريخ كتابته سنة 895 ميلادية

- مجلد ليننجراد الخاص بالأنبياء ويشمل نبؤات أشعياء وأرمياء وحزقيال والأنبياء الصغار الاثني عشر ، وتم نسخه عام 916 ميلادية

- مجلد حلب الذي يشمل العهد القديم (كان كاملا) وتاريخ كتابته 925 ميلادية

- مجلد المتحف البريطاني وهو يشمل الكتب الخمسة الأولى وتاريخه 950 ميلادية

- مجلد روشلين الذي يشمل الأنبياء ، وقد تم نسخ هذا المجلد عام 1105 ميلادية

- مجلد ليننغراد (أقدم مخطوطة كاملة) الذي تم نسخه عام 1108 ميلادية ، ويشمل العهد القديم كله

وهناك أيضاً قطعة بردية ترجمة يونانية لحوالي خمس عشرة آية من سفر التثنية تعود بنا إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي وهي موجودة في مكتبة جون رايلاندز في مانشستر بإنجلترا

إلا أن مخطوطات البحر الميت ( قمران ) والتي اكتشفت في منطقة خرائب قمران في الساحل الشمال الشرقي لمدينة القدس ، وضعت بين أيدينا درجين لسفر أشعياء أحدهما يقارب النص الحالي ، ويعود للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد ، والدرج الآخر نسخة مختصرة ، ومعه نص سفر حبقوق وتفسير له . وقد اكتشف هذا في الكهف الأول .ودأب علماء الحفريات والبدو على البحث والتنقيب في هذه المنطقة ما بين سنة 1952 و سنة 1956 واكتشفوا مزيداً من النصوص في عشرة كهوف أخرى فوجدوا في الكهف الحادي عشر 41 مزموراً من المزامير التي بين أيدينا اليوم ، كما اكتشفوا أجزاء من أكثر من مائة درج أخرى تشمل بعض الآيات من كل أسفار العهد القديم ما عدا سفر أستير بالإضافة لنصوص أخرى مثل وثيقة دمشق وكتاب إدريس وغيرها.

وتعود هذه المخطوطات إلى مابين القرنين الأول والثاني قبل الميلاد والقرن الأول الميلادي . ويلاحظ كل من يدرس هذه النصوص أنها تشابه كثيرا النص الموجود بين أيدينا اليوم .

مخطوطات البحر الميت هو الاسم الذي يطلق على مجموعة من المخطوطات ترجع في أصلها إلى جماعة دينية قديمة كانت تعيش بالقرب من البحر الميت

الإكتشافات الأولى : لا نعلم على وجه اليقين متى اكتشفت أولى هذه اللفائف ، ولكن الأرجح أن ذلك حدث في سنة 1947 . فقد جال أحد البدو يبحث عن شاته الضالة فدخل إلى أحد الكهوف في المنحدرات العالية في وادي قمران على بعد نحو ميل إلى الغرب من الطرف الشمالي الغربي للبحر الميت . وعلى بعد يزيد قليلاً عن ثمانية أميال إلى الجنوب من أريحا . تعثرت أقدام البدوي في عدة جرار يبلغ إرتفاع الجرة منها أكثر من قدمين ، ونحو عشر بوصات في العرض ، وجد بها رقوقاً من الجلد ملفوفة في نسيج من كتان ، فأخذها من الكهف سراً وذهب بها لأحد محال التحف الأثرية في بيت لحم ، فأشترى البعض منها ، ووصل الباقي إلى يد رئيس دير السريان الأرثوذكسي في أورشليم

وقام عدد من العلماء بفحص اللفائف في 1947 ، وقد ظن البعض في البداية أنها مخطوطات مزيفة ، ولكن أ . ل . سوكنك من الجامعة العبرية بأورشليم ، أثبت أنها مخطوطات أثرية قديمة واستطاع شراء ثلاث منها . ونقلت بعض المخطوطات إلى المعاهد الأمريكية المختصة بالأبحاث الشرقية ، حيث تحقق مديرها مستر ج . تريفر من قيمتها ونجح في تصويرها ، وأرسل بعض صورها إلى و.ف.أولبريت – العالم في الأركيولوجية الكتابية . وقد قرر هذا العالم أن هذه اللفائف تعتبر أهم كشف لمخطوطات العهد القديم ، وهو ما أيدته الأبحاث التالية

وعندما تأيديت أهمية هذه اللفائف ، قامت الحرب بين العرب وإسرائيل في سنة 1948 ، فحالت دون تحديد موقع الكهف الأول والتنقيب فيه تنقيباً علمياً ، وهو ما قام به في 1949 ج.ل.هاردنج من إدارة الأثار الأردنية ، ومستر ى.ديفو من مدرسة التوراة في أورشليم فاستطاعا استعادة مئات القصاصات من المخطوطات الكتابية وغير الكتابية ، والأبوكريفية التي لم يكن بعضها معروفاً من قبل . لقد كان الكهف مستودعاً لمكتبة تتكون من نو مائتي لفافة ، ويحتمل أن الأيدي قد إمتدت إليها من قبل إذا صحت رواية يوسابيوس من أن أوريجانوس استخدم ترجمة يونانية لسفر المزامير وجدت في كهف بالقرب من أريحا . وقد تكون هي نفس المكتبة التي وصفت بأنها " بيتالكتب الصغير " الذي وجده أحد الرعاة بالقرب من أريحا في نحو عام 8.. م ، وبلغ خبره البطريرك النسطوري تيموثاوس الأول

وكانت الحرب الفلسطينية دافعاً إلى نقل اللفائف ، التي كانت في حوزة البطريرك السرياني إلى الولايات المتحدة في 1948 حيث نشرها م.باورز ، ج.تريفر ، و هـ . براونلي . وقد اشتملت هذه اللفائف على لفافة كاملة لنبوة إشعياء ، وتعليق على سفر حبقوق ، ووثيقة أطلق عليها باروز اسم " كتاب النظام " لأنه كان يشتمل على القواعد التي تحكم حياة الجماعة في قمران ولم يمكن في البداية فض إحدى اللفائف التي ظنوا في البداية أنها " سفر لامك " الأبوكريفي ، فلم تفتح اللفافة إلا في 1956 وثبت أنها الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين بصياغة أخرى وقد نشر في 1956 تحت اسم " التكوين الأبوكريفي "

. أما اللفائف التي حصل عليها أ.ل.سوكنك ، فكانت تشتمل على لفافة غير كاملة لسفر إشعياء ، ومخطوطة عن الحرب ، وأربعة أجزاء من مجموعة من ترانيم الشكر ، وقد نشر كل المجموعة في 1954 ، يادين بن سوكنك – بعد موت أبيه – تحت عنوان :" كنز اللفائف المخبوءة ". كما نشر دكتور بارثلمي ، ج.ت.ميليك القصاصات التي وجدت في الكهف الأول في قمران في 1955 تحت اسم " قمران – الكهف الأول "

ثم تتالت الإكتشافات من عام 1951 وحتى عام 1955 ،
*

صور بعض المخطوطات 

http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=439&cat=31&scat=131&


وبعد كل هذا 

اتيت لك بالدليل والبرهان وحضرتك  تتكلم بلا دليل 

منتظر ردك 

سلام المسيح 



سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب حصني (1 مارس 2009)

منتظر ردك يا استاذ ساميل


----------



## الرب حصني (2 مارس 2009)

يا استاذ ساميل 

انت فيييييييييييييييييييييييينك 

؟؟

ولاهو ترمى شوية كلام وتجرى رد على المشاركة رقم 37 

سلام المسيح


----------



## Kiril (3 مارس 2009)

كالعادة اخوتي بيهربوا من الدلائل القاطعة


----------



## Kiril (3 مارس 2009)

كالعادة اخوتي بيهربوا من الدلائل القاطعة


----------



## الرب حصني (4 مارس 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> كالعادة اخوتي بيهربوا من الدلائل القاطعة



اكيد


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*من الملاحظ ان الواحد يجي يتكلم كلمتين
ويمشي
طيب ليه؟؟
وبعدين الكلام متناقض
يقول
ان الانجيل محرف ويرجع يثبت بيه صحة القرأن..
والاخت المسلمة 
تقولك 
انا متمسكة بديني لاخر نفس
وبعدين تقولك عندي شك فيه
وعندي كام سؤال في المسيحية ونفسي اعرفه
تيجي تقولها اسألي
متسألش
ربنا يرحمنا
ويمد ايده ويبارك الجميع ويساعدنا علي الخلاص*


----------



## الرب حصني (4 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *من الملاحظ ان الواحد يجي يتكلم كلمتين
> ويمشي
> طيب ليه؟؟
> وبعدين الكلام متناقض
> ...




فعلا 

تناقص فظيع


----------



## MATTEW (4 مارس 2009)

ليه المسلمين مش مصدقين ان قرأنهم محرف ليه دايما يقولوا ان احنا اللي محرفين 

متخلي عندكم شويه عقل ازاي  يسوعنا جه قبليكم بقرون و و انجيلنا يتحرف من قرئانكم و حتي لو الأنجيل 

اتحرف مكنش هيبقي في كلمه واحده فيها (سلام او محبه ) الان قرانكم مفيهوش لا سلام ولا محبه 

اتمني من كل مسلم يفكر شويه و يقعد مع نفسه حبتين و ربنا هيرشده 

سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## مسلم مجاهد (9 مارس 2009)

*حرر بواسطة .... المشرف*​


----------



## fredyyy (9 مارس 2009)

*


مسلم مجاهد قال:



حرر بواسطة .... المشرف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

**.....................*​ 
*المشاركة ليست من الأجوبة المسيحية *​ 
*هنا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط *​ 
*المشرف*​


----------



## قمر النهار (9 مارس 2009)

*ربنا يرى القلوب اولا وبعد ذلك يفتح الاذهان

ويعطى للعقل نبوع من المعرفه والتفتح مش سهل برده ياجماعه

الانسان مهما بلغ قدرته ومعرفته وحكمته مش هتكون زى الخالق ربنا هو اللى بيختار

المسيح قال ان خرافه هيسمعوا صوت وهيجوا من المشرق والمغرب

احنا نصلى من قلوبنا ان الجميع يخلص والمسيحيين نفسهم ميبعدوش عن الاحضان الالهيه

ربنا يحافظ الجميع ويبارك الجميع مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين​*


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أري ان الموضوع خرج عن أنه مجرد نداء الي الأخوة المسلمين*
*وصار شد وجذب فقط*

*يغلق هذا الموضوع لمعارضته لقوانين القسم ولغياب صاحبه صاحب المشاركة الواحدة فيه*

*يغلق*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

